# Next North Midland Monthly, Friday, 8th of March



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This monthly meet is for anyone interested:

we'll meet for excellent pub grub and speciality ales at the Unicorn Inn, Adlington Road, Willmslow, Cheshire SK9 2LN every second Friday of the month from 7pm onwards. We'll be in "The Library", left of the bar as you face the bar.

http://www.pub-explorer.com/cheshire/pu ... lmslow.htm

The vegetarians amongst you will be happy to know that there are always two, if not three, veggie options on the menu 

Each month I'll update with new date.

I hope to see loads of you there 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So, we could have been a single group of 11 last night if we would have recognised each other.

As it turned out we've been in two groups: a five people group of "oldies" - even though some of them were pretty young :roll: and another group of six newer members.

I'll bring more absoluTTe magazines next month for easier recognition


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Perhaps a flashing TTOC sign Dani?

I must say the food was excellent. Still had a good time in our sub group :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I must say the food was excellent.


You lost me :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I must say the food was excellent.
> ...


Didn't you think the food was excellent?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


I want to be a moderator (another HSDPA problem?) :twisted:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: Yes, Swype does guess what the word is inappropriately sometimes!  It is quick though.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Moderator. I want to be a moderator [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hope to see loads of you this coming Friday - North West crew most welcome 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will see..
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)




----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like there might be at least three of us tonight :roll:

This time round I shall place a TTOC sign on the table so we'll all meet eachother


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

New date: 10th August


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Ooh - for once I may be able to make this Dani! Fingers crossed


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


> Ooh - for once I may be able to make this Dani! Fingers crossed


Yes!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

It's been ages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Think we may see some more "old" faces in August, like Davidg, Mosschops, and maybe Simon&Sharon


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

I should make this


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BrillianTT! See you on Friday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

We are back from the house of mouse and up for this on Friday !

And I know they do have good food at the Leigh Arms so we shall see you there.

Jonathan & Emma (Mosschops)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll be there too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant Jonathan and John!! See you on Friday  [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Still hoping I'll make this one Dani, although its work dependent.

I'm trying to change my day around so that I can work in our Manchester or Warrington office and head over after work. Fingers crossed anyway, should know for definite by Thursday at the latest!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


> Still hoping I'll make this one Dani, although its work dependent.
> 
> I'm trying to change my day around so that I can work in our Manchester or Warrington office and head over after work. Fingers crossed anyway, should know for definite by Thursday at the latest!


Sounds good Paul 

I'm sure it'll work out :wink:


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Managed to book a meeting in Manchester for tomorrow afternoon! Winner!

See you tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


> Managed to book a meeting in Manchester for tomorrow afternoon! Winner!
> 
> See you tomorrow


 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

senwar said:


> Managed to book a meeting in Manchester for tomorrow afternoon! Winner!
> 
> See you tomorrow


Well, that plan backfired spectacularly. Meeting booked, meeting held, then find out I need to be at home for something early evening. Had I not booked my meeting in Manchester, I could have done the home thing this afternoon. As it is, I'm now having to wait in the office until the friday traffic dies down before heading home.

Therefore, I'll not be making it this evening now as won't be able to get home, do what I need to do, then head back out in time. Aagh!

Anyway, have a good one all. One day Dani - one day!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


> One day Dani - one day!


 

Perhaps in September :wink: Oh, we were talking about you tonight, Paul :roll:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

When is the next one? I might be coming along


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yodah said:


> When is the next one? I might be coming along


Hi Yodah, long time no hear :roll:

The next Legh Arms meet will be on Friday, 7th September, 7pm. It will have to be the first Friday this time as I'll be away on hols soon after. Hope you can make it


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

7th September, huh? Let me check my diary :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi folks,

remember this coming Friday is Legh Arms Friday


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll be there


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I might be able to come as Jules has hit the beach in Spain, but ive yet to drive back from Aberdeen yet.
As said, i will see.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That makes 2 + a possible ,,,,, and some "oldies" as well
[note to self: send texts to 'oldies']


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Can I just say the move to our local curry house, Barinda, in Wilmslow was a good choice! I wonder who came up with that idea [smiley=idea2.gif]

See you next month when we'll skip the Legh Arms and go straight for the curry place


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Company and curry was fab..Johns curry took the pattern off the plate.
Steve


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Great to see you Steve and yes, the curry was a great idea of Dani's. My curry was almost as fiery as your exhaust! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Thought the street lighting was a bit poor at times, so i thought i would brighten things up a little..
Steve


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry guys I missed this. Did you mention curry? :twisted: Hopefully next time


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Yodah said:


> Sorry guys I missed this. Did you mention curry? :twisted: Hopefully next time


You should know we went for curry..master.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

V6RUL said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys I missed this. Did you mention curry? :twisted: Hopefully next time
> ...


The force is strong with you young one :wink:


----------



## R3AP4R (May 14, 2012)

Hi all. I live in Bollington and would live to come and meet some TT people. So the next meet is planned? Can I just show up?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds a good idea to me It would be good to meet up, you will be most welcome. We just need Dani to organise it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

R3AP4R said:


> Hi all. I live in Bollington and would live to come and meet some TT people. So the next meet is planned? Can I just show up?


Hi there and welcome 

Yes, you can just show up and the next meet will be on Friday, 5th October from 7pm.

I will update the first page re meeting place as soon as I've unpacked my suitcase (just back from holidays not quite 2 hours ago ,,,,, )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Our next monthly meet will have to be on the first Friday in October because of ADI which a few of us will attend Friday, 12th till Sunday, 14th October.

Also, we've decided at the September meet to change the venue and will now meet at the:

*Unicorn Inn, Adlington Road, Wilmslow, SK9 2LN *

for much better grub than we had lately at the Legh Arms


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bump 

Remember, the new meeting place for this coming Friday, 5th October, is the Unicorn Inn, Wilmslow

http://www.pub-explorer.com/cheshire/pu ... lmslow.htm


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Next to the Shell garage in fact


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

In between two round abouts


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I should be there in my TT after replacing the spring


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Well I should be there in my TT after replacing the spring


For some great ale [smiley=cheers.gif] and delicious food [smiley=chef.gif]

Good luck with the MOT


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

So who is going?


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Sorry we missed it Dani,

Only just managed to check message board and realise we'd missed it - doh !

Menu looks good there too [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Sorry we missed it Dani,
> 
> Only just managed to check message board and realise we'd missed it - doh !
> 
> Menu looks good there too [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]


Hi Jonatahn,

I'm sorry; didn't you get my text? I hope I've sent you one? 

Never mind, put 9th November in your diary 

And, yes, the food at the Unicorn is much much better than at the Legh Arms!!!! Bet you'll love the steak burger and chips!! NO vegetables :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dani


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

May pop down depending if Jules has got anything planned..
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> May pop down depending if Jules has got anything planned..
> Steve


Remember Steve, we're at the Unicorn Inn/Wilmslow tonight 

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format ... 4828775472


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bump 8)

Anyone up to a "New years meet"


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is this for Friday?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yup; Friday, 11th January. As per title :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Yup; Friday, 11th January. As per title :wink:


Which is in fact tomorrow 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And I hear mosschops and Emma are coming 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's this time again to say:

we're meeting a week on Friday, 8th February, at the Unicorn Wilmslow


----------



## FreeRideSkier (Jul 18, 2011)

Better get the car cleaned then..

Hope to see you there

Carl & Sandra


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

FreeRideSkier said:


> Better get the car cleaned then..
> 
> Hope to see you there
> 
> Carl & Sandra


See you tomorrow 8)


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi buddies, enjoy tonight 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all, we had a great evening 

See you next month, which is the 8th March


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi North Midlanders and anyone else interested; Im posting early this time round as I'll be on holiday for our next regular meet which is on Friday, 8th March.

However, a few guys have already said they'll be there, so enjoy your pint and meal at the Unicorn and I'll see you in April, where we'll discuss our next ten-pin bowling cruise


----------



## FreeRideSkier (Jul 18, 2011)

We are on holiday too, have a good evening..

Carl & Sandra


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Not sure yet as it depends on workload in Aberdeen.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

FreeRideSkier said:


> We are on holiday too, have a good evening..
> 
> Carl & Sandra


Enjoy your holiday and thanks for the suggestion of the Plough and Flail

http://www.theploughandflail.co.uk/

The Windmill Inn is also nice 

http://www.thewindmill.info/home.php

Perhaps a change for April?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So this time it's still The Unicorn I take it?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This time it's still at the Unicorn

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format ... 9167653212


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi

Is this meeting still going to happen? Not much posting activity...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Oh yes - still happening. Dani won't be there but I'm standing in for her. It would be good to see you - and everyone else - if you can make it to the Unicorn.

Cheers,
John


----------

